
"We have no control" - ckunte
http://async.tumblr.com/post/409463307/no-control
======
donohoe
Please re-read it and you should hopefully see that you are wrong.

One is asking you if its okay for search-engines to index your content.

The second, says that once indexed by a search engine then they (Twitter) have
no control over it.

Yes - they could phrase it better, but its not the same thing as what you are
implying.

